# Big Balls



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

seen at ba mississauga.. yesterday.. they had maybe 5 of them there? biggest i've seen in years.. at least 4" in diameter.. the biggest was almost the size of a softball.. some nice tropheus.. large mounds of hemianthus growing on wood.. then walked over to dragon and saw some big peacock bass, baby aros (w yolk sacs) and a huge argentine sideneck turtle..

miss is a great place for fish stores with cam's now across the road and aquatic kingdom just down the street.. dropped in on pj's square one recently too and was pleasantly surprised.. so many tanks now..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh thx for the heads up! Big balls. LOL


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

the peacock bass is an orino peacock bass 

and probably came from Gold Ocean, because they get some of their fish from them


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

How much were the balls?? Lol


----------



## fishopolis (Sep 23, 2010)

sorry, not sure how much the big balls were.. there was no price on the tank.. and i've already got some big balls so wasn't looking for more!


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

The Barrie big ALS also got some of the large moss balls. Thy had them priced at 19.99. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

